# drivers for Scan Prisa 640p Acer



## MaxPayne (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi Friends,
can anyone help me to find the driver for Scan Prisa 640p Acer (for windows XP sp2). i tried to find but could not find it.
i only found for windows 95 and 98 but i need of windows xp.

thanks for reading.
any help will be apriciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

take your pick
http://www.google.com/search?q=driv...ows+XP&sourceid=opera&num=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## MaxPayne (Jul 4, 2004)

*scanner driver*

hi,
sorry for late reply but i could not find the driver anywhere.
 ? tell me what should i do?
thank you


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try this one
http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=77791


----------

